# Best CPU heatsink under Rs 3500



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

What's the best CPU air cooler under Rs 3500? It also must be available in India.

Must be compatible with LGA 775 and LGA 1155.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

Quite a few good ones are there.

*CM Hyper TX3 @1.1k*
*CM Hyper 212+ @1.85k* <--Recommended.
*Corsair CAF A50 @2.8k*


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks man. What do you think about Scythe coolers? Specifically the Scythe Mugen 2 and Scythe Yasya.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Thanks man. What do you think about Scythe coolers? Specifically the Scythe Mugen 2 and Scythe Yasya.



Both don't have LGA 1155 support.

Mugen 2 is better of the two Scythes.

However, comparing Hyper 212+ and Mugen 2, I'd say 212+ will be better. 
*1. It has both 775 and 1155 support. (Your requirements)
2. Hyper has slightly more max CFM.
3. Easier mounting. No hassles. 
4. Smaller than Mugen 2, thus space issue is not a concern.*

Only thing is Mugen 2 is less noisy at 26dB compared to 32dB of 212+.

*Note:* _Most of polls and reviews have stated Mugen 2 to be slightly better performer than 212+, so if you are not mounting the cooler on an LGA 1155 system then go for Mugen 2, otherwise 212+ is the only option._


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Both don't have LGA 1155 support.



I thought lga 1156 and 1155 are the same as far as mounting coolers is concerned.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I thought lga 1156 and 1155 are the same as far as mounting coolers is concerned.



Oh...  <--That says oops. 

Ya they're same...

Still no sweat. Still Hyper 212+ is the most fine of all the lot I'd say. I'd rate Mugen 2 in second place.

I've just found that there is *Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B* ...that one has 1155 support listed. I guess they made this after SandyBridge came out.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay how does the Hyper do against Noctua NH d14. I know they are not in the same price range but still.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Okay how does the Hyper do against Noctua NH d14. I know they are not in the same price range but still.



LOL. Noctua is on another level. It's better obviously. But again there is the issue of space. Noctua is big.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

By the way I want it to be compatible with both sockets cuz right now I'm on a 775 socket but after June I'll be moving on to a Sandy Bridge. And I am looking to overclock the SB. So I need a heatsink that can deal with the OC as well. Maybe 4.7-4.9 GHz if my proccy can do it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> By the way I want it to be compatible with both sockets cuz right now I'm on a 775 socket but after June I'll be moving on to a Sandy Bridge. And I am looking to overclock the SB. So I need a heatsink that can deal with the OC as well. Maybe 4.7-4.9 GHz if my proccy can do it.



5GHz?? Then you need Noctua atleast.

However, you can do 4GHz or slightly more with Hyper 212+ I guess.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks and one last question. If budget was no issue then which AIR COOLER would you suggest. No liquid cooling please.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Thanks and one last question. If budget was no issue then which AIR COOLER would you suggest. No liquid cooling please.



What about space concerns???

Keeping both budget and space out of the question, I'd go for *Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B*.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

At lynx india megahalems are just Rs 3333 + shipping. 

But no fans included 

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler - [ Preorder ] â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> At lynx india megahalems are just Rs 3333 + shipping.
> 
> But no fans included
> 
> Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler - [ Preorder ] â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India



Yeah that's the problem in India. 

Anyway, you have your choices now. Mugen 2 or Hyper 212+.
Or else if you want to spend more money, Noctua NH-D14 or Thermalright Venomous X are your choices.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

Venomous X looks good. Probably will allow RAM coolers too. Hope it doesnt block the first PCI x16 on the ASUS p8p67 pro. Whats its cost?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

@OP
which cabinet do you have?


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ Right now an extremely faltu cabby that was bought during my noob years. Tried to save money on the Cab+PSU. Looking to buy a NZXT Tempest Evo.

How much does the Thermalright Silver Arrow cost? And what'll be the cost of two 120 mm fans?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 8, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> And what'll be the cost of two 120 mm fans?



*Case Fans @Deltapage*

*Case Fans @TheITWares*

*Case Fans @Techshop*

*Case Fans @Lynx-India*

Look for Thermalright coolers *here*.


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

You may check out the good ol' TRUE 120. Fantastic cooler, can be bought for ~2.8k. TRUE 120 Black should be 3k. Buy a couple of good fans and push pull it. Total cost will exceed 3.5k then.

See if you can buy these fans: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/138825-pair-delta-afb1212hhe.html

They are noisy, but very good coolers. 


In case you want a push pull setup out of the box, go here: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ Rs. 3750
Noctua Products | CPU Coolers | Fans @ Best Prices - Its Here!!


The TRUE corrodes in high humidity environments. The Noctua does not. Awesome build quality for the Noctua and it beats the TRUE. My recommendation is the Noctua above.


----------



## d3p (Apr 9, 2011)

Noctua's are better & efficient, go with it.

IMO Corsair H50 is not a bad option too.

Cost 3.9k in theitwares, but its cheap in local stores.

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler - TheITWares


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

this:
Corsair CAF A70 Air Cooler For CPU

and this:
Cooler Master V6 GT CPU Cooler


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Noctua's are better & efficient, go with it.
> 
> IMO Corsair H50 is not a bad option too.
> 
> ...



He doesn't want liquid cooling. 
Otherwise I would have told him to go with Cooler Master V10. 



Piyush said:


> this:
> Corsair CAF A70 Air Cooler For CPU
> 
> and this:
> Cooler Master V6 GT CPU Cooler



Not very awesome IMO. But I maybe wrong.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Not very awesome IMO. But I maybe wrong.


V6 gt is pretty cool
thats for sure

not sure about CAF A70 coz reviews are very few


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> V6 gt is pretty cool
> thats for sure
> 
> not sure about CAF A70 coz reviews are very few



But Hyper 212+, at low price, is complete paisa vasool.

He could also choose between Noctua NH-D14 and Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B.
I'd go with the second one because, being smaller, it does not present any issues with bigger RAM sticks, and is the best air-cooler in the world, only matched by Thermalright Venomous X.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 9, 2011)

Everywhere I read that Thermalright Silver Arrow is the best.

Thermalright Silver Arrow - Test: Temp Results

Unfortunately no idea where I can get one of these. Contacted Primeabgb no reply 
Oh and by the way, I was roaming G C Avenue today and found only one shop that had the P8P67 and DEluxe on its windows. No PRO. And Vedant said they didn't have the i5 2500 series. This is what I call being behind times. Guess I'll have to go to Mumbai after exams to buy the stuff.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope this helps...


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 10, 2011)

nothing beats Noctua NH-U12P SE2 at that price. 
and get a cm 690 II advanced (transparent side panel) for cabby.


----------



## d3p (Apr 10, 2011)

consider buying a Thermaltake Venomous X, but you gonna require two powerful fans for push pull config. 
Consider if you can increase your budget, otherwise go with Noctua NH-U12p SE2.

*Note: If you are buying from bangalore, then forget noctua, none of the dealer heard about that name first of all.* : My experience with Bangalore Dealers from S.P Road to Indranagar Binary World.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ I'm from Kolkata but probably gonna buy from Mumbai since Kolkata market is still busy with selling outdated stock.


----------



## d3p (Apr 10, 2011)

theitwares selling Noctua & but my suggestion have a check in your locals & See their reaction. I know its a waste to check but just for fun have a check.......


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

I did check. All they stock is Cooler master.


----------



## d3p (Apr 10, 2011)

because they provide lot of profit margins starts from distributors to resellers.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

I think I like the Venomous X. It has room for accessing RAM slots, if I choose to add RAM later.


----------



## d3p (Apr 10, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I think I like the Venomous X. It has room for accessing RAM slots, if I choose to add RAM later.



Coz they are like that, but only the one problem with them is you make sure the next upgrade in your PC will be 2 X 120mm 2000RPM Fans for Push Pull. Otherwise they are Sexy & Silent killers..


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Sorry but I didn't get you.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I think if you want an Air Cooler then Hyper 212+ is not a bad option and spending more for an Air cooler is not a smart decision, if you have budget up to Rs.4000 then why Air cooler? Go for H50, Water cooler will beat any Air cooler..

OFF Topic: Anyone knows what's the retail Price of H70? SMC stating Rs.5400, can I get it a bit lesser in shops?


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ good idea but I'm not looking to benchmark. just keep my cpu cool at overclocked speeds.

and no, water is not always cooler than air..
Battle Royale: Corsair H50 vs Noctua NH-D14 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## modder (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> OFF Topic: Anyone knows what's the retail Price of H70? SMC stating Rs.5400, can I get it a bit lesser in shops?



H70 -> 5K + tax @MD


----------

